# The Villages of Turning Stone Campground



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Looking for some feedback on this campground in New York. Need to go to Clinton NY for the wifes reunion and this seems to be as close as we can get to Clinton. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Just came back from this CG. Its part of the Oneida Indian Reservation just 5 minutes off of I-90 between Utica and Syracuse. Great Campground! All sites are paved and level, full hookups, manicured grounds, heated pool, including a wading pool for the really little kids, restrooms are the cleanest I've ever seen, huge free showers. and the staff are very nice. The lifeguard had closed the pool due to thunderstorms. When the storms passed my 4 year old asked him if he could please open it again. Sure! No problem. He opens it for the 45 minutes that was left. Of course they want to make it nice for you as they have the casino that they want you to go to. We went once for the game room for the kids on a rainy day but neither of us are gamblers so we stayed out of the casino itself. So far in the past three weeks we have been home about 3 days. Been to Bar Harbor for a week and a 1/2 and New York for 5 days. Going to have trouble remembering where we live.









Bob


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Sounds wonderful. I love parks like that, where everything is just perfect.

My family has a campsite booked at various parks pretty much every weekend through the summer.

Our 3 yr old asks every other day when we are going camping again. She absolutely loves it. The baby just doesn't understand yet.

We keep telling her that the next trip out will be in our new trailer ... she doesn't seem to care ... just wants to camp.


----------

